# Britain's Got Talent 2014



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2014)

Surprised no-one has started a thread about this yet, it's just about the only reality show/knockout competition worth watching these days 

Usual formula of scattering two or three decent acts in amongst the dross, but not bad so far. Thought the Violin lady was good so far tonight


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2014)

Was waiting for you to Alan lol, loved lasts weeks girl with the sob story she was great, this week I've liked lettuce roe bottom on the violin and the magician wow how did he do that


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2014)

Steff said:


> Was waiting for you to Alan lol, loved lasts weeks girl with the sob story she was great, this week I've liked lettuce roe bottom on the violin and the magician wow how did he do that



He was excellent!  This lad with the guitar is a bit boring, I think


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2014)

LMAO at David pressing the golden button on Christian total revenge on all the other judges teehee. I'm waiting for this weeks sob story yet to come on yet with 4 mins to go hmm


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2014)

Steff said:


> LMAO at David pressing the golden button on Christian total revenge on all the other judges teehee. I'm waiting for this weeks sob story yet to come on yet with 4 mins to go hmm



It's funny, but it does mean that a good act won't get through now, so I'm not sure it was the right thing to do for a joke. 

Wot! No end of show sob story????


----------



## Pete H (Apr 20, 2014)

I used to like that show but that David W has spoilt it can stand him for five minutes max then it's a turn over job......


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2014)

Pete H said:


> I used to like that show but that David W has spoilt it can stand him for five minutes max then it's a turn over job......



Yes, he can be a bit of a 'Marmite' character. On the whole, I like him in the show. I can't for the life of me remember who was the judge before him  Was it Piers Morgan?

Alesha Dixon is so telegenic, really stunning and I love her facial expressions. Amanda can be a bit sentimental and soppy. Overall, it's a more varied and interesting judging panel than X-Factor, which has become tedious and unwatchable.


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2014)

I tend to sway more to David then any other judge, as I said to M last night hes the one that Simon cant control and have sway over he is his own person. 
Out of the 4 of them I dislike Amanda that most.


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2014)

Gotta say not that good acts tonight, accept I liked kings and queens


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 26, 2014)

I know Steff, I am not really enjoying it tonight either, sort of rubbish !!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2014)

Just caught up with the show, I thought the Irish dancing girls were brilliant! Not only was it a great twist, but the execution was superb - can see them winning it! 

Thought the singer who did 'Bring him home' was good, but the singer at the end was way too shouty for me.


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Just caught up with the show, I thought the Irish dancing girls were brilliant! Not only was it a great twist, but the execution was superb - can see them winning it!
> 
> Thought the singer who did 'Bring him home' was good, but the singer at the end was way too shouty for me.



Nah Alan we could not see the talent in the dancers


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2014)

Nothing really standing out tonight.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (May 3, 2014)

Liked the magician,but apart from that nothing really that good


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2014)

Liked the young lad from Essex but anything was very forgettable


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2014)

Interesting to see that BGT isn't attempting to compete with Eurovision. It finishes just as EV starts


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2014)

Just caught up, two lads at end had me in tears very moving


----------



## FM001 (May 11, 2014)

Dire last night.


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2014)

Steff said:


> Just caught up, two lads at end had me in tears very moving



They were good at what they do, but precocious (well, the smaller one!) and BGT went over the top with the adulation and saccharin  And I really dislike rap 

Impressionist was quite good, but they are never hugely surprising or original, and I'm a bit bored of these big dance groups with all the soundbites of music, chopping and changing every 5 seconds instead of doing a coherent routine - but that's probably a generation gap issue! Onlt exception would be those Irish dancers 'shuffling' - one of my favourite acts this series!


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2014)

Some good acts tonight, nothing outstanding but entertaining


----------



## Fluffy Jo (May 18, 2014)

I was just sat here trying to remember any of them Northerner.It must have been a poor show.Ooo hang on...I remember one of them now..the comedian that was on at the beginning..a bit like Lee Evans but did his act to music.I liked him.Thats about all I remember about the show..except that it was an hour late because of the footy


----------



## fencesitter (May 18, 2014)

Don't forget to watch Young Musician of the Year tonight, 7pm BBC4 I think. Amazing kids playing their instruments so well  We are gunning for the pianist Martin cos he's William's school friend, super talented!


----------



## silentsquirrel (May 19, 2014)

Oh wow!!   What a worthy winner - all three finalists were amazing, but he was very special.


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2014)

Very bog standard this week, no one stood out ..


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2014)

Willsmum said:


> Don't forget to watch Young Musician of the Year tonight, 7pm BBC4 I think. Amazing kids playing their instruments so well  We are gunning for the pianist Martin cos he's William's school friend, super talented!



Well done Martin! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27464966


----------



## fencesitter (May 20, 2014)

Yay! But as silentsquirrel says, they were all amazing


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2014)

Just caught up with the first semi-final. Thought it was an entertaining mix with the right three acts selected at the end. Had a slight preference for the impressionist over the illusionist though. Normally, impressionists can be a bit hit and miss, but that guy nailed them all  I expect he will get a lot of bookings out of it though. The illusionist's trick didn't really strike me as anything new or original - I bet Penn and Teller would have sussed it in a moment! 

From the preview I'm not expecting much from tonight's show, I expect the child singer will win through.


----------



## jalapino (May 27, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Just caught up with the first semi-final. Thought it was an entertaining mix with the right three acts selected at the end. Had a slight preference for the impressionist over the illusionist though. Normally, impressionists can be a bit hit and miss, but that guy nailed them all  I expect he will get a lot of bookings out of it though. The illusionist's trick didn't really strike me as anything new or original - I bet Penn and Teller would have sussed it in a moment!
> 
> From the preview I'm not expecting much from tonight's show, I expect the child singer will win through.



Yep I thought the impressionist was superb!! 

Especially ant's voice......not me of coarse lol


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Yep I thought the impressionist was superb!!
> 
> Especially ant's voice......not me of coarse lol



Yes, he saved the best to the end!


----------



## jalapino (May 27, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Yes, he saved the best to the end!



Agreed!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2014)

Thought it was a poor show tonight with most acts offering nothing new, or not as good as their auditions. I was right about the winner and he deserved it, good singer  Bored with the dance acts, but looking forward to the Irish girls  

Tomorrow's acts don't look great, maybe Lucy will be good.


----------



## jalapino (May 27, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thought it was a poor show tonight with most acts offering nothing new, or not as good as their auditions. I was right about the winner and he deserved it, good singer  Bored with the dance acts, but looking forward to the Irish girls
> 
> Tomorrow's acts don't look great, maybe Lucy will be good.



Yes dance after dance.......sorry what were we talking about??


----------



## Cat1964 (May 27, 2014)

BGT was complete and utter rubbish tonight. None of the acts were very good.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> BGT was complete and utter rubbish tonight. None of the acts were very good.



You could easily have been talking about last night's too - what a load of rubbish! Apart from Lucy, I liked her.  There seems to have been an awful lot of dance groups put through this year, thankfully my favourites, the Irish girls, are on tonight - hope they don't disappoint!  I see those child rappers are on also, so they'll probably get through although I really dislike that sort of thing.

So pleased I am recording these things and FF through the dross!


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2014)

one positive of being down ive missed this all week lol..


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2014)

Bah! So close for the Irish girls! Thought they would win the public vote over Lettice, although she is as mad as a box of frogs  Actually, I thought the Light Thingy dancers would come ahead of the Irish girls.

Otherwise, mostly boring - how on earth did that DJ bloke get put through? Knew the child rappers would get through, but I hope they don't win the whole thing.


----------



## jalapino (May 31, 2014)

I did it myyyyy wayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2014)

jalapino said:


> I did it myyyyy wayyyyy!!!!!



They were probably the best of a bad bunch, what a load of rubbish!


----------



## jalapino (May 31, 2014)

Northerner said:


> They were probably the best of a bad bunch, what a load of rubbish!



Yep!!..what more can I say lol


----------



## Cat1964 (May 31, 2014)

I'll say it now before the final. It will either be Callabro or Darcy who win the final.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2014)

*Collabro mum accused of using 'NHS resources to get votes'*

The mum of one of Britain’s Got Talent’s Collabro stars has been accused of wasting NHS resources to garner votes.

Lorraine Lambert, whose son Jamie is in the final as part of Collabro, is pad £165,000 a year as chief of the South Tyneside NHS Foundation Trust.

But the Daily Mirror reports that NHS workers, who already aren’t too happy with getting a pay rise while they face a pay freeze, blasted her for an “inappropriate use” of resources.

http://tellymix.co.uk/reality-tv/br...used-of-using-nhs-resources-to-get-votes.html


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2014)

Jon Clegg, the impressionist, has been announced as the judges' wildcard for the final  I'm pleased about that, he's actually very good!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2014)

OK, anyone watching? predictions for the winner? I'm guessing that the two child rappers will win, but am hoping they don't - is that horrible of me?


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2014)

darcy to win, i aint watched for 12 days


----------



## bev (Jun 7, 2014)

Ooh Darcy - easy on the eye!Bev


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2014)

Calabro gets my vote.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2014)

OK, my top three are Jon Clegg, Lucy Kay and Jack Pack


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2014)

Calabro
Darcy
Lucy Kay


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2014)

ouch 5th for darcy....gotta be the 2 younguns then


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh yes. I iz psychic. Wahey! I really liked Colabro


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2014)

I was close with Lucy!  I actually thought the acts came out pretty mu7ch in the order expected - thought Jon Clegg might do a bit better and would have put Jack Pack in place of Collabro, but Collabro were good also.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2014)

Jack Pack were terrible!


----------

